# AMD Ryzen thread



## ico (Dec 16, 2016)

AMD showed Blender and Handbrake demos recently and the 8C, 16T Ryzen barely edged the similarly clocked 8C, 16T Intel i7-6900K.

What are your expectations? Finally some competition?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 16, 2016)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*

Real benchmarks with full reviews need to come.

Until then just hoping only

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## icebags (Dec 16, 2016)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*

as usual, nope.


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 16, 2016)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*

Real benchmarks will tell.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 16, 2016)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*

If they launch budget 6c that can match i5 6600K (stock), then im all up for them.
For gaming, that much is enough for 1440p ultra


----------



## ico (Dec 17, 2016)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*



icebags said:


> as usual, nope.



so, how much performance Ryzen should pack to be considered a success? or competitive?


----------



## icebags (Dec 17, 2016)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*



ico said:


> so, how much performance Ryzen should pack to be considered a success? or competitive?



in general their cpus should perform to the extent where people can thing them as options to the intel counterpart.

amd cpus currently lag behind a lot in core specific performance & rely a lot on their multi core performance. also,that hunger for power, in the long run it just costs a lot more than intel to run an amd cpu.

so far they have only compared at the top end category. so, need to wait and see. but as usual, not expecting much, may be next time i will end up buying another intel.....


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 18, 2016)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*

[H]ard|OCP Mobile - AMD's New Rysen CPU and Instruction per Clock - AMD's New Ryzen CPU - SMT and IP

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Minion (Dec 21, 2016)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*



icebags said:


> in general their cpus should perform to the extent where people can thing them as options to the intel counterpart.
> 
> amd cpus currently lag behind a lot in core specific performance & rely a lot on their multi core performance. also,that hunger for power, in the long run it just costs a lot more than intel to run an amd cpu.
> 
> so far they have only compared at the top end category. so, need to wait and see. but as usual, not expecting much, may be next time i will end up buying another intel.....



AMD is not at all bad. Actually Intel is bribing to put AMD down I think they are bribing benchmark software authors to be on top.I my self have used two AMD system one is ancient athlon XP 2400+ and other one Athlon X4 445 They both are performing well.

There is no heating issues in my Athlon X4 445 it always runs around 33 to 40C and performance is far better than my laptop with i5 4200  i can easily tell my AMD athlon X4 is lightning fast it boots up very fast mutlitasking is brilliant.

My laptop can only able to run upto 4 VMs that too with 8GB RAM while i can simultaneously run 6VMs with AMD athlon X4 with 5GB of RAM.  

There are some article over Internet stating Intel are bribing to get in top in benchmarks.

Read these
Forbidde

AMD Rips 'Biased and Unreliable' Intel-Optimized SYSmark Benchmark - Slashdo

FORTUNE: Legal pa


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 21, 2016)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*



Minion said:


> AMD is not at all bad. Actually Intel is bribing to put AMD down I think they are bribing benchmark software authors to be on top.I my self have used two AMD system one is ancient athlon XP 2400+ and other one Athlon X4 445 They both are performing well.
> 
> There is no heating issues in my Athlon X4 445 it always runs around 33 to 40C and performance is far better than my laptop with i5 4200  i can easily tell my AMD athlon X4 is lightning fast it boots up very fast mutlitasking is brilliant.
> 
> ...



Eh. The laptop CPUs are much weaker than their desktop counterparts. Wrong comparison.


----------



## Minion (Dec 21, 2016)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*



chimera201 said:


> Eh. The laptop CPUs are much weaker than their desktop counterparts. Wrong comparison.



Intel i5 4200 doesn't performs like Athlon X4 445 or close and yeah its a very old CPU but see this Intel Core i5 4200U vs AMD Athlon II X3 44 

Lol! According to that site Intel i5 is winner.


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 21, 2016)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*



Minion said:


> Intel i5 4200 doesn't performs like Athlon X4 445 or close and yeah its a very old CPU but see this Intel Core i5 4200U vs AMD Athlon II X3 44
> 
> Lol! According to that site Intel i5 is winner.



What's the exact model numbers you have?


----------



## Stormbringer (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*

AMD CPUs aren't all bad. But AMD do have a history of hyping up products and then disappointing. I would wait for reviews to come out with concrete benchmarks and how they price them. Till then all we can do is speculate.


----------



## Minion (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*



chimera201 said:


> What's the exact model numbers you have?



i5 4210U.


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*



Minion said:


> i5 4210U.



and the AMD one?? You say Athlon X4 and show bench of X3


----------



## Minion (Dec 23, 2016)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*



chimera201 said:


> and the AMD one?? You say Athlon X4 and show bench of X3



Its Amd athlon X3 445 but I unlocked 1 core through my gigabyte BIOS and made it quad core.


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 23, 2016)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*



Minion said:


> Its Amd athlon X3 445 but I unlocked 1 core through my gigabyte BIOS and made it quad core.



I could tell you weren't saying the whole thing. First of all cpuboss is not a site to refer to. And it's taking power consumption and graphics processing(AMD has none) into account. Hence the much higher score for i5.

A proper comparison:
PassMark - CPU Performance Compariso

The overall performance of i5 you are getting is probably bottle-necked by the laptop's other low power components like slower RAM.

Now see how it compares to a desktop class processor of the same generation
PassMark - CPU Performance Compariso


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 23, 2016)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*

Just look at these leaked benchmarks: New AMD RYZEN Zen Based CPU Benchmarks Leake

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Dec 23, 2016)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*



bssunilreddy said:


> Just look at these leaked benchmarks: New AMD RYZEN Zen Based CPU Benchmarks Leake
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



Read the comments in the article. Those benchmarks are fake.


----------



## Minion (Dec 23, 2016)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*



chimera201 said:


> I could tell you weren't saying the whole thing. First of all cpuboss is not a site to refer to. And it's taking power consumption and graphics processing(AMD has none) into account. Hence the much higher score for i5.
> 
> A proper comparison:
> PassMark - CPU Performance Compariso
> ...



You didn't get my point AMD X4  was in production in year 2010 while Intel i5 4210U was in production in 2014 still there is no significant performance difference between them and actually AMD x4 beat i5 by 500 points.

I actually bought my AMD X3 based system for 20k while i spent 47k and even though i spent twice the amount of AMD X3 system it is not worth it only positive about my laptop is portability.

Finally my point is even though i5 is costlier and has done better in benchmarks its still inferior to my old  AMD athlon X3 in real world performance i feel my AMD X3 system is far snappier than i5 4210u


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 23, 2016)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*



Minion said:


> You didn't get my point AMD X4  was in production in year 2010 while Intel i5 4210U was in production in 2014 still there is no significant performance difference between them and actually AMD x4 beat i5 by 500 points.
> 
> I actually bought my AMD X3 based system for 20k while i spent 47k and even though i spent twice the amount of AMD X3 system it is not worth it only positive about my laptop is portability.
> 
> Finally my point is even though i5 is costlier and has done better in benchmarks its still inferior to my old  AMD athlon X3 in real world performance i feel my AMD X3 system is far snappier than i5 4210u



And you didn't get my point 
Compare a desktop CPU to a desktop CPU, not a laptop one. Laptops are much weaker than desktops for the same price.

And a second gen intel i3 CPU beats a Athlon X4 both released in Q1 2011
PassMark - CPU Performance Compariso


----------



## ico (Dec 24, 2016)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*



chimera201 said:


> And a second gen intel i3 CPU beats a Athlon X4 both released in Q1 2011
> PassMark - CPU Performance Compariso


It beats, yes but passmark is a stupid benchmark tbh.



Minion said:


> Finally my point is even though i5 is costlier and has done better in benchmarks its still inferior to my old  AMD athlon X3 in real world performance i feel my AMD X3 system is far snappier than i5 4210u


Don't compare a desktop CPU to a laptop CPU like chimera201 said.

An actual quad-core i5-2500K blows Athlon II X4 away. I own two machines, one still has i5-2500K and other one has A8-3870K (CPU slightly better than Athlon II X4).

Coming back to Ryzen, there has been a seemingly legit leak.

*i.imgur.com/NN2HUQ5.jpg

Translation courtesy of tpi2007 @ Overclock.net



> *Computing performance*
> 
> _H.264 1080p & H.265 4K encoding, WPrime, PovRay 3.7, Blender 3D, 3DSMax 2015 / Mental Ray, Corona Benchmark
> _
> ...



IPC performance seems to be there. They just have to release a highly clocked Quad Core to compete with Intel's Quad Core i7s for the gaming market.


----------



## Minion (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*



chimera201 said:


> And a second gen intel i3 CPU beats a Athlon X4 both released in Q1 2011
> PassMark - CPU Performance Compariso



LOL! i3 may be better with benchmarks but it is still a pathetic processor. You can't even do multitasking with that thing my friends who are using i3 based laptops are crying for why they didn't  get a AMD A8,A10 based laptop at much lower price.

lets stop this discussion here. This thread is about AMD RYZEN we are spamming this thread for nothing.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*

i3 laptops are pure ****, especially the U series, but the desktop variants do have a lot of performance associated with them. The newest gen i3 beats the i5 2500K in all single threaded tasks, and beats in some multi threaded tasks.
Im still skeptical about Ryzen, I want them to succeed, that will bring competition.
The jump in performance from 1st gen i series to sandybridge was massive, because at that time AMD was competitive, recently however, intel just provides 5-10 % improvement each year rehashing the almost same product in new  LGA slots..

IF they provide a budget 6c processor that wont be a bottleneck for 1440p gaming, then GG intel


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*

Processor performance have been stagnant since Intel Sandy Bridge. Hopefully RYZEN will change that.


----------



## ico (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*



chimera201 said:


> Processor performance have been stagnant since Intel Sandy Bridge. Hopefully RYZEN will change that.


Actually in that simplistic sense, it is just matching Sandy Bridge.

The only thing it would do is make 4C/8T mainstream.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 12, 2017)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*

AMD Ryzen 7 1700X CPU benchmarks leak | CPU &amp; Mainboard | OC3D New

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 12, 2017)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*

AMD Ryzen 7 1700X 8 Core CPU Benchmarks Leaked - Thousand Dollar Performer For $389

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 12, 2017)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*

Intel finalising Ryzen spoiler Core i7 and i5 chip designs says report - CPU - News - HEXUS.net(Intel Core i5 with HT)

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## mobo (Feb 12, 2017)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*

Ryzen may just live up to the hype, but the real question is: should Indians be hyped up for ryzen? Given AMD's history of poor pricing in India...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 13, 2017)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*

Clock speeds and pricing have been leaked for AMD's entire Ryzen lineup | CPU &amp; Mainboard | OC3D New

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 13, 2017)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*

AMD Unveils 16 AM4 Motherboards, X300 And X370 Chipsets, And 17 Full System



Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 13, 2017)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*

The 6 core cpu better be worth it otherwise seeing its equivalent AMD pricing to RX 480 = ~250 Dollars, it could cost about 22k-25k.. Perhaps CPU pricing would be much lesser, akin to 15-16k but who knws


----------



## ZTR (Feb 13, 2017)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*



Nerevarine said:


> The 6 core cpu better be worth it otherwise seeing its equivalent AMD pricing to RX 480 = ~250 Dollars, it could cost about 22k-25k.. Perhaps CPU pricing would be much lesser, akin to 15-16k but who knws


*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170213/ff7bdb2ace43590c6841f87824b2e815.jpg

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 13, 2017)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*



ZTR said:


> *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170213/ff7bdb2ace43590c6841f87824b2e815.jpg
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3



229$ RX 480 translated to 21k here, if its same price, then in india it could cost 21k, no one would buy a midrange amd cpu for that much
Hoping that in case of processors, price gouging would be less


----------



## ico (Feb 14, 2017)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*

imo, the difference is GPUs are sold by board makers but CPUs by AMD themselves.

Ryzen price will be in accordance to Intel's, even here in India.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 14, 2017)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*



ico said:


> imo, the difference is GPUs are sold by board makers but CPUs by AMD themselves.
> 
> Ryzen price will be in accordance to Intel's, even here in India.



Yes, thats a valid point, here's hoping amd ryzes back


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 16, 2017)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*

AMD Ryzen Reviews and Shipping Coming on February 28th | techPowerU

Will have to wait till March 2nd for the benchmarks that matter.


----------



## mvk3772 (Feb 16, 2017)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*

Considering the Amd's past which I'm not aware of and The future Demands ... Making sure The Product is NOT unbelievably priced - Neither Low or High but still Giving A Good Competition To Intel.. How Is the Pricing Of Amd Ryzen Going To Be? Especially In India? 

Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Feb 16, 2017)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*



mvk3772 said:


> Considering the Amd's past which I'm not aware of and The future Demands ... Making sure The Product is NOT unbelievably priced - Neither Low or High but still Giving A Good Competition To Intel.. How Is the Pricing Of Amd Ryzen Going To Be? Especially In India? 


How many would be buying dedicated graphic card? I feel most would want iGPU and for now AMD is not bringing any APUs and Intel in that regard is safe and good. Intel may lose some market share, but won't be a huge slide in the near future. When AMD brings Ryzen APUs and price it aggressively, will see where Intel stands then. 

When I was checking few months back, AMD CPUs retail pricing are about 40% (average) higher than the US.


----------



## ZTR (Feb 16, 2017)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*



nac said:


> How many would be buying dedicated graphic card? I feel most would want iGPU and for now AMD is not bringing any APUs and Intel in that regard is safe and good. Intel may lose some market share, but won't be a huge slide in the near future. When AMD brings Ryzen APUs and price it aggressively, will see where Intel stands then.
> 
> When I was checking few months back, AMD CPUs retail pricing are about 40% (average) higher than the US.



Consider this also the future proofing of RyZen and the fact that it will last longer / be supported longer

As for dGPU that can be done with a cheap 2k one

And yes Summit Ridge apus are coming in future which have RyZen CPU and Vega GPU for those that don't want a dGPU

Also the fact that RyZen may take a chunk from the gamers market as those buy a dGPU as it is 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 16, 2017)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*

As for me I gonna stick with my Skylake Rig for the next 4 years since there was not a significant difference in FPS even from Sandybridge to Skylake while using GTX1070 or GTX1080 GPUs.

So will wait until 2021.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 16, 2017)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*



bssunilreddy said:


> As for me I gonna stick with my Skylake Rig for the next 4 years since *there was not a significant difference in FPS even from Sandybridge to Skylake* while using GTX1070 or GTX1080 GPUs.
> 
> So will wait until 2021.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk



Isn't that the reason why everyone is hyped for Ryzen?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 16, 2017)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*



chimera201 said:


> Isn't that the reason why everyone is hyped for Ryzen?


Maybe but for me, I will stick with Intel Skylake unless Ryzen is massively faster than Intel. I don't think it will be. So waiting until 2021.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 16, 2017)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*



chimera201 said:


> Isn't that the reason why everyone is hyped for Ryzen?


Maybe but for me, I will stick with Intel Skylake unless Ryzen is massively faster than Intel. I don't think it will be. So waiting until 2021.


Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## mobo (Feb 17, 2017)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*



nac said:


> How many would be buying dedicated graphic card? I feel most would want iGPU and for now AMD is not bringing any APUs and Intel in that regard is safe and good. Intel may lose some market share, but won't be a huge slide in the near future. When AMD brings Ryzen APUs and price it aggressively, will see where Intel stands then.
> 
> When I was checking few months back, *AMD CPUs retail pricing are about 40% (average) higher than the US*.



Precisely. Intel products on the other hand are sold at a 10-20% markup. Price cuts too don't trickle down too well here in India. I was reading the other day about how nvidia wasn't keen on reducing their 970 prices in India because it was supposedly still doing big numbers despite the 1060.

I won't be surprised if we don't get the shake-up we expect in India. I would be disappointed though.

Let's hope for the best. Fingers crossed!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 17, 2017)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*

Assuming AMD Ryzen can beat or equal Intel's Broadwell-E performance, we could end up with better prices for everyone, and that would be great to see.

What will Ryzen actually deliver? Can be seen in early March, 2017. Until then fingers crossed.

Even if AMD's Ryzen can't beat Intel in every benchmark, they're bringing proper competition back into the CPU market, and that's great news.

Source: AMD Ryzen news | PC Game


Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Feb 17, 2017)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*



mobo said:


> I won't be surprised if we don't get the shake-up we expect in India. I would be disappointed though.


I am not expecting much as I dropped the idea of upgrading CPU+MB+RAM which I had been saying for about 3yrs now. I have upgraded everything around that and I hope I am set for another few years. 
But I am curious to know what Ryzen is gonna do.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 18, 2017)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*

*hothardware.com/news/amd-ryzen-5-1600x-6-core-benchmarks-leak

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 K6 Power using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*

AMD Ryzen CPUs have been pictured | CPU &amp; Mainboard | OC3D New

Sent from my Lenovo K6 Power using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*

AMD Ryzen 1600X Cinebench results leak | CPU &amp; Mainboard | OC3D New

Sent from my Lenovo K6 Power using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*

Ryzen may support ECC memory at launch | CPU &amp; Mainboard | OC3D New

Sent from my Lenovo K6 Power using Tapatalk


----------



## ico (Feb 23, 2017)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*

Good stuff today! 

Now wait for the reviews!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 23, 2017)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*



Sent from my Lenovo K6 Power using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 23, 2017)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*

Benchmark - no
Price - yes


----------



## mvk3772 (Feb 23, 2017)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*

Trying AMD Ryzen - YouTube   

EDIT 1 : Benchmark - no 
            Price - yes
             Looking LinuxTips guy from other Dimension ... I mean other camera  

EDIT 2 - Semi- Humour 
Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 23, 2017)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*

AMD's Ryzen 5 and Ryzen 3 CPUs will release in Q2 and 2H 2017 | CPU & Mainboard | OC3D New

AMD Ryzen Pre-orders are live - UK Pricing confirmed | CPU &amp; Mainboard | OC3D New

Sent from my Lenovo K6 Power using Tapatalk


----------



## gta5 (Feb 23, 2017)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*

Ryzen 7 1700 - Rs 26,000  ( preorder) MDcomputers   

AMD RYZEN 7 SERIES OCTA CORE PROCESSOR 1700 - WITH WRAITH SPIRE COOLING SOLUTION (AM4 SOCKET, 20MB CACHE, UP TO 3.7 GHz


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 23, 2017)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*

AMD Ryzen 5 Six-Core Processors to Launch in Q2-2017 | techPowerU

The more cost-effective Ryzen 3 series will launch in the second half of 2017 (after June).


----------



## mvk3772 (Mar 1, 2017)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*

AMD Ryzen 7 1700X and 1700 Official Gaming Performance Benchmarks Leake

Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*

Reviews are out.

Great workstation performance.
Not so great gaming performance.


----------



## mvk3772 (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*

AMD Ryzen 7 1700X Buyer Gets Early Delivery, Benchmarks It &amp; Publishes The Result

Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*

XFR is more or less useless for India.


----------



## ZTR (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*



chimera201 said:


> Reviews are out.
> 
> Great workstation performance.
> Not so great gaming performance.


Gaming seems to be variable as Joker got his 1700 @3.9Ghz match 7700k @5 GHz

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170302/3804a2b084ba78b4117930c2565d9822.jpg
Ryzen 1700 vs i7 7700K REVIEW | Best CPU Under $350? - YouTub
Could be because of bios, firmware issues because that result is great 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*

Not buying into "4 cores are enough" in 2016.

Gaming performance leaves much to be desired, but what I want to see is how new games will perform.

Otherwise a great chip. Very power efficient, and better than i7-6900K [8 cores] in many benchmarks.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 2, 2017)

Games are not utilising multi core CPUs. This is going to change now.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 3, 2017)

Ryzen not yet optimised for all kinds of software as it needs time to mature. Then we can think of changing the chipset.

Until then Kabylake is the way to go.

Number of cores are more than Intel but there aren't many applications or games that use multiple cores. 

What is the main problem with AMD GPUs are they don't offer what Nvidia is offering.

But AMD CPU or GPU support with better drivers for a long term than Intel or Nvidia.



Sent from my Lenovo K6 Power using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 3, 2017)

Since it's a new architecture some microcode optimization might be needed. Hopefully that happens before the release of R5. 
i5 vs R5 should be interesting.



TigerKing said:


> Games are not utilising multi core CPUs. This is going to change now.



That has been said since the release of the FX lineup. By the time games do actually use multiple cores efficiently, Intel would have released CPUs with more cores.


----------



## ZTR (Mar 3, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> That has been said since the release of the FX lineup. By the time games do actually use multiple cores efficiently, Intel would have released CPUs with more cores.



BF1 already does 

Just see this *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170303/92406468c93f2607ffe41eb21c24010a.jpg

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## Minion (Mar 3, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Number of cores are more than Intel but there aren't many applications or games that use multiple cores.



No,This was true 2 years ago but now most games make use of multiple cores also Ryzen is more efficient than Intel anyway and cheaper too so there no reason not to go with Ryzen.


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 3, 2017)

ZTR said:


> BF1 already does
> 
> Just see this *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170303/92406468c93f2607ffe41eb21c24010a.jpg
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3



Is that really efficient though? Just distributing the tasks and having around 50% utilization isn't optimization. It actually says that it doesn't need more cores. And i7 has the better minimum and average framerates. Besides i would like to see a game that hasn't partnered with hardware companies making use of multiple cores say games like Dark Souls III. That would be something.



Spoiler



*www.techspot.com/articles-info/1345/bench/Battlefield.png


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 3, 2017)

^exactly.
Good point.


----------



## mobo (Mar 4, 2017)

We have been saying for the past 5 years how dual cores are useless but the dual cores on steroids still manage to muscle ahead of vegan quad cores. Games don't really _require_ an i7 unless they perform twice as fast on 4C/8T compared to 2C/4T.

Processors and OSes are designed to distribute load on multiple cores, and even a single thread will actually be running on all 8 cores of an octa core, albiet at a much lower load per core.

Game developers are smart enough to not alienate the mainstream of 4T or 4C gamers by making 8T a necessity, but if Ryzens are affordable then I guess the future is indeed multi-threaded.

Hail Ryzen!


----------



## baccilus (Mar 10, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> Since it's a new architecture some microcode optimization might be needed. Hopefully that happens before the release of R5.
> i5 vs R5 should be interesting.
> 
> 
> ...



Consoles have 8 cores now. So the core utilization situation will change a lot faster this time.


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 10, 2017)

baccilus said:


> Consoles have 8 cores now. So the core utilization situation will change a lot faster this time.



The PS3 had a special processor that was multi-core(1 PPE and 8 SPEs)


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 15, 2017)

Anomaly

*media.bestofmicro.com/ext/aHR0cDovL21lZGlhLmJlc3RvZm1pY3JvLmNvbS8wLzEvNjU5NjY1L29yaWdpbmFsL2ltYWdlMDQ4LnBuZw==/r_600x450.png


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 15, 2017)

For gaming multi core cpu will take time.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*



chimera201 said:


> Reviews are out.
> 
> Great workstation performance.
> Not so great gaming performance.



Man I was planning to go for it for a gaming pc


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*



billubakra said:


> Man I was planning to go for it for a gaming pc



Not so great doesn't mean bad lol. But wait for R5.


----------



## mvk3772 (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*



chimera201 said:


> Not so great doesn't mean bad lol. But wait for R5.


So i heard that R5 is releasing on April 11..?

Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 16, 2017)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*



mvk3772 said:


> So i heard that R5 is releasing on April 11..?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk



There's no confirm release date yet. Q2 2017 is the prediction. R3 will only release after June.


----------



## ZTR (Mar 16, 2017)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*



mvk3772 said:


> So i heard that R5 is releasing on April 11..?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk


Yes

Ryzen 5 reports in on April 11 with chips from $169 to $249 - The Tech Repor

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## baccilus (Mar 16, 2017)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*



billubakra said:


> Man I was planning to go for it for a gaming pc


It is still the best choice for the money.


----------



## ico (Mar 17, 2017)

yup, still the best choice for money.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 23, 2017)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*



mvk3772 said:


> So i heard that R5 is releasing on April 11..?
> 
> Sent from my *SM-N930F* using Tapatalk



Are you still using Note 7?


----------



## mvk3772 (Mar 23, 2017)

*Re: Will AMD Ryzen live up to the hype?*



billubakra said:


> Are you still using Note 7?


No (LOL)... I'm using Dr.ketan N7 Custom ROM on my Note 4. 

Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ico (Mar 26, 2017)

RYZEN + 3600MHZ RAM - closing the 7700K gap in gaming? - YouTube

Ryzen getting better it seems.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 26, 2017)

Anyone got a Ryzen yet?


----------



## Darth Vader (Mar 26, 2017)

ico said:


> RYZEN + 3600MHZ RAM - closing the 7700K gap in gaming? - YouTube
> 
> Ryzen getting better it seems.



The most shady benchmark ever by a Clickbait nobody youtuber. Just take the Intel benchmark alone and compare with other benchmarks online. He got the lowest FPS (almost 20 in GTA V) of all for Intel i7-7700k LOL.


----------



## ico (Mar 27, 2017)

Darth Vader said:


> The most shady benchmark ever by a Clickbait nobody youtuber. Just take the Intel benchmark alone and compare with other benchmarks online. He got the lowest FPS (almost 20 in GTA V) of all for Intel i7-7700k LOL.



So, that's just one game.



billubakra said:


> Anyone got a Ryzen yet?



I'm going to buy one. But the motherboard I want isn't available.


----------



## jasku (Mar 27, 2017)

ico said:


> So, that's just one game.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to buy one. But the motherboard I want isn't available.



Which chipset are you looking to pair it with?


----------



## Darth Vader (Mar 27, 2017)

ico said:


> So, that's just one game.



NO. Every game in that video for Intel CPU. Shady benchmark by a clickbait youtuber.

Plus I'm no Intel Fanboy....just pointing at the discrepancies. Peace


----------



## billubakra (Mar 27, 2017)

ico said:


> So, that's just one game.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to buy one. But the motherboard I want isn't available.




Which version are you buying dear and from where? Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## ico (Mar 28, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Which version are you buying dear and from where? Please let us know how it goes.



Either 1700 or 1700X.



jasku said:


> Which chipset are you looking to pair it with?



X370.

- - - Updated - - -

8-core Ryzen more power efficient and cooler than 4-core Intel.

AMD Ryzen 7 1700X: Power & Temperature


----------



## ico (Mar 30, 2017)

Ashes of the Singularity Gets Ryzen Performance Update | PC Perspectiv

~25% boost straight away.



> I haven’t had a chance to have an in-depth conversation with anyone at AMD or Oxide yet on the subject, but at a high level, I was told that this is what happens when instructions and sequences are analyzed for an architecture specifically. “For basically 5 years”, I was told, Oxide and other developers have dedicated their time to “instruction traces and analysis to maximize Intel performance” which helps to eliminate poor instruction setup. After spending some time with Ryzen and the necessary debug tools (and some AMD engineers), they were able to improve performance on Ryzen without adversely affecting Intel parts.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 30, 2017)

Starcraft 2 is notorious for favouring higher clock speeds over multiple threads, removing that one game from average benchmarks yields a better graph for Ryzen against intel 7700k


----------



## ico (Mar 30, 2017)

[YOUTUBE]lN5mxFfkr7g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## baccilus (Mar 31, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ico (Mar 31, 2017)

baccilus said:


> Ryzen of the Tomb Raider - YouTube


 [MENTION=136503]Darth Vader[/MENTION]

You might be interested in this. ^


----------



## Darth Vader (Apr 3, 2017)

baccilus said:


> Ryzen of the Tomb Raider - YouTube
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk





ico said:


> [MENTION=136503]Darth Vader[/MENTION]
> 
> You might be interested in this. ^



Interesting observation based on one game/GPU......need more Game benchmarks comparing Ryzen & i7-7700k with X-fire 480 DX12.


----------



## baccilus (Apr 3, 2017)

Darth Vader said:


> Interesting observation based on one game/GPU......need more Game benchmarks comparing Ryzen & i7-7700k with X-fire 480 DX12.


I think this game was picked because Ryzen has been suffering on this particular game on most benchmarks.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 3, 2017)

baccilus said:


> I think this game was picked because Ryzen has been suffering on this particular game on most benchmarks.


----------



## ico (Apr 3, 2017)

Darth Vader said:


> Interesting observation based on one game/GPU......need more Game benchmarks comparing Ryzen & i7-7700k with X-fire 480 DX12.



Here's another game. Seems to be problem with nVidia's DirectX 12 driver.

Battlefield 1 AMD Ryzen 7 1700 DirectX 11 vs. DirectX 12 &amp; AMD vs. Nvidia *RAW - YouTub


----------



## billubakra (Apr 4, 2017)

[MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION]
Did you get your Ryzen yet?


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2017)

billubakra said:


> [MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION]
> Did you get your Ryzen yet?



I'm moving to USA for higher studies now. Going home tomorrow, will talk with mother whether she needs a computer.

It's going to be a cheaper Ryzen mostly now.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 4, 2017)

ico said:


> I'm moving to USA for higher studies now. Going home tomorrow, will talk with mother whether she needs a computer.
> 
> It's going to be a cheaper Ryzen mostly now.



Good luck with your studies and career Brother. Keep in touch with this forum.


----------



## kartikoli (Apr 5, 2017)

I have 8320 and a decent gigabyte motherboard for total of 20k, which combo comes for that price if I upgrade and is there sufficient performance gain?


----------



## gta5 (Apr 6, 2017)

*Ryzen 5 1600 -  Rs 16,589 *

AMD RYZEN 5 SERIES HEXA CORE PROCESSOR 1600 - WITH WRAITH SPIRE COOLING SOLUTION (AM4 SOCKET, 19MB CACHE, UP TO 3.6 GHz

* Ryzen 5 1400 - Rs 12,809 *

AMD RYZEN 5 SERIES QUAD CORE PROCESSOR 1400 - WITH WRAITH STEALTH COOLING SOLUTION (AM4 SOCKET, 10MB CACHE, UP TO 3.4 GHz


----------



## baccilus (Apr 6, 2017)

Check locally before buying from mdcomputers. Ryzen 1700 was available for 22,600 locally at Chandigarh but it costs more than 25000 at mdcomputers. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jasku (Apr 6, 2017)

baccilus said:


> Check locally before buying from mdcomputers. Ryzen 1700 was available for 22,600 locally at Chandigarh but it costs more than 25000 at mdcomputers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yes in Bangalore the 1700 is available for 237xx, weird how varied the pricing is. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 8, 2017)

AMD release new Ryzen power profiles and upgrades to Ryzen Master | CPU &amp; Mainboard | OC3D New

Specifications for AMD's Ryzen 3 1200 leak online | CPU &amp; Mainboard | OC3D New

AMD release their Radeon Software Crimson 17.4.1 driver | GPU &amp; Displays | OC3D New




- - - Updated - - -



kartikoli said:


> I have 8320 and a decent gigabyte motherboard for a total of 20k, which combo comes for that price if I upgrade and is there sufficient performance gain?


15% performance gain

AMD Ryzen R5 1400 compare AMD FX-8320 CP
AMD Ryzen R5 1400 vs AMD FX-8320 CPU compatibility performance compariso


----------



## billubakra (Apr 9, 2017)

Bhaiyo kharida kisi ne Ryzen?


----------



## baccilus (Apr 9, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Bhaiyo kharida kisi ne Ryzen?


Ha ha. Sab batein kar rahe, koi nai khareed raha (everyone is just talking).


----------



## ZTR (Apr 9, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Bhaiyo kharida kisi ne Ryzen?


 [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION]

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ico (Apr 10, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Bhaiyo kharida kisi ne Ryzen?


 [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] has purchased Ryzen 7 1700X.


----------



## ankush28 (Apr 10, 2017)

Ryzen 5 is coming sooner than I expected. I was planning to build G4560 machine but with now *www.primeabgb.com/?s=ryzen+5&post_type=product R5s available, should I wait or go for R5 1400? Are there any spec/benchmarks available on R5 cpus?


----------



## ico (Apr 10, 2017)

ankush28 said:


> Ryzen 5 is coming sooner than I expected. I was planning to build G4560 machine but with now You searched for ryzen 5 - Prime ABGB.co R5s available, should I wait or go for R5 1400? Are there any spec/benchmarks available on R5 cpus?



If you ask me, Ryzen 5 1600 is the sweet spot. 6 cores / 12 threads.

Reviews will be out by tomorrow evening.


----------



## gta5 (Apr 11, 2017)

ankush28 said:


> Ryzen 5 is coming sooner than I expected. I was planning to build G4560 machine but with now You searched for ryzen 5 - Prime ABGB.co R5s available, should I wait or go for R5 1400? Are there any spec/benchmarks available on R5 cpus?



If your budget allows , then Ryzen 5 1400 is great value for money with overclocking  ..  overclock it  and  you have i7 performance available for Rs 12,500 , costing less than the cheapest i5 CPU ,..  






Here is a full review of Stock 1400 -  ( use google translator )

Review: AMD Ryzen 5 1400 - El Chapuzas Informátic

and if you have more budget , 1600 is much better with 6 core 12 threads and more sweet spot like ico said with overclocking..

Ryzen 5 1600 

Review: AMD Ryzen 5 1600 - El Chapuzas Informátic

Tomorrow we will have full reviews available from all sites..


----------



## ico (Apr 11, 2017)

Reviews are out.

Ryzen 5 1600X and 1600 are this generation's i5-2500K.


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 11, 2017)

AMD CPUs are finally competitive again 



ico said:


> Ryzen 5 1600X and 1600 are this generation's i5-2500K.



i5-2500K was great because nothing happened for years. You can't predict whether some performance improvements will happen or not in coming years with each new CPU gen. Intel isn't going to sit idle now. So Ryzen 5 isn't i5-2500K yet.


----------



## ico (Apr 12, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> AMD CPUs are finally competitive again
> 
> i5-2500K was great because nothing happened for years. You can't predict whether some performance improvements will happen or not in coming years with each new CPU gen. Intel isn't going to sit idle now. So Ryzen 5 isn't i5-2500K yet.



I don't think Intel was sitting idle all these years.


----------



## Darth Vader (Apr 12, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> AMD CPUs are finally competitive again
> 
> 
> 
> i5-2500K was great because nothing happened for years. You can't predict whether some performance improvements will happen or not in coming years with each new CPU gen. Intel isn't going to sit idle now. So Ryzen 5 isn't i5-2500K yet.


This.



ico said:


> I don't think Intel was sitting idle all these years.


Intel had no competition until now. Wait for AMD & Partners to fix the Ryzen issue and Intel's response before claiming anything.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 12, 2017)

AMD Ryzen 5 goes on sale today at Rs 12,199: Here's how AMD's new CPU has fared this past month


----------



## ico (Apr 12, 2017)

Darth Vader said:


> Intel had no competition until now. Wait for AMD & Partners to fix the Ryzen issue and Intel's response before claiming anything.



You seriously think Intel was sitting idle all these years?

Sandy Bridge -> Ivy Bridge -> Haswell -> Broadwell -> Skylake -> Kaby Lake

For virtually no competition, they have really worked hard. For a company sitting idle, they released what they call six generation of products.


----------



## baccilus (Apr 12, 2017)

Intel i5 2500 is legendary because of its longevity at an affordable price. Intel has released better processors every generation after that but in practical scenario i5 2500k continues being good enough.


----------



## ico (Apr 12, 2017)

yes, I'm still running i5-2500K.


----------



## gta5 (Apr 12, 2017)

As per the roadmap ..

2017 - Kabylake

2018 - Coffeelake  .. Which is  kabylake on 14nm ++ with more cores ( just like Skylake to kabylake )

2019 - Cannon lake  - ( desktop ) - Coffeelake die shrink on 10nm ..

2020 - Icelake ( the next architecture change )

Don't expect anything big before Icelake launches .. Even then it isn't expected by many tech people to be something like sandybridge ..

The thing is they have been slow , probably because the "Core" is reaching it's limits , it's already way optimized ... 

Intel is now focusing on a new different architecture 

Intel is reportedly working on a new x86 architecture | CPU &amp; Mainboard | OC3D New

AMD on the other hand , is brand new with it's architecture  with way more room for improvement.. and have already said

*



			We’re not going tick-tock,” Papermaster said. “Zen is going to be tock, tock, tock.”
		
Click to expand...

*
AMD declares Ryzen will be a four-year architecture, details overclocking plans, emphasizes hard launch - ExtremeTec

Competition is going to be neck to neck in the next few years ..


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 12, 2017)

gta5 said:


> Don't expect anything big before Icelake launches



Something big already happened. Kaby Lake Pentium has hyperthreading.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 12, 2017)

Darth Vader said:


> This.
> 
> 
> Intel had no competition until now. *Wait for AMD & Partners to fix the Ryzen issue* and Intel's response before claiming anything.



What issues are in Ryzen dear?



chimera201 said:


> Something big already happened. Kaby Lake Pentium has *hyperthreading*.



What does that mean in layman language? Does it mean advantage over Ryzen?


----------



## gta5 (Apr 12, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> Something big already happened. Kaby Lake Pentium has hyperthreading.



Bro i was talking about IPC and single thread performance..  next year intel will give you more cores as well.. mainstream i7  will be 6c /12t  this is more or less confirmed from leaked slides..

i3 - 4C/4T ..  i5 - 4C/8T  are expected aswell but not confirmed till yet


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 12, 2017)

billubakra said:


> What does that mean in layman language? Does it mean advantage over Ryzen?



HyperThreading(HT)  is Intel's term for simulating 2 or more threads on a single core which results in improved performance. AMD FX lineup had clustered multithreading(CMT) and Ryzen has simultaneous multithreading(SMT).

The Core Pentium series has been only 2C/2T since first gen(2010). They just added HT to it just before launch of Ryzen. They are probably also going to update i3,i5 and i7 in the next gen lineup with 4C/4T, 4C/8T, 6C/12T. Big difference since 2010.


----------



## ico (Apr 12, 2017)

billubakra said:


> What issues are in Ryzen dear?


There are no issues except may be RAM compatibility.

And some games need to be patched for better performance on Ryzen. But these are issues with games, not with Ryzen. Example, Ashes of the Singularity was quickly patched for better performance. More game patches to come.

*oi68.tinypic.com/2nu4vgn.jpg

If anyone wants to buy a processor for ~₹15000 today, it has to be Ryzen 5 1600. 6 cores, 12 threads.


----------



## baccilus (Apr 12, 2017)

Some people will still end up buying Intel at that price range. But cores matter a lot. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Apr 12, 2017)

ico said:


> There are no issues except may be RAM compatibility.
> 
> And some games need to be patched for better performance on Ryzen. But these are issues with games, not with Ryzen. Example, Ashes of the Singularity was quickly patched for better performance. More game patches to come.
> 
> ...


So patches of games will and should be there. What about the ram issues? Will there be any fixes for the same in future? By fixes I mean driver updates etc.


----------



## baccilus (Apr 12, 2017)

billubakra said:


> So patches of games will and should be there. What about the ram issues? Will there be any fixes for the same in future? By fixes I mean driver updates etc.


RAM issues will mostly be fixed by BIOS updates.


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 12, 2017)

The reviewers need to stop benchmarking Ashes of the Singularity and should benchmark Dota 2 instead. The player count you see for AOTS on Steam is from benchmarkers themselves


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 13, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> The reviewers need to stop benchmarking Ashes of the Singularity and should benchmark Dota 2 instead. The player count you see for AOTS on Steam is from benchmarkers themselves



Ashes of Singularity primarily is CPU bound rather DOTA 2 which is an MMO. You cannot use an MMO for benchmarking buddy.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 13, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Ashes of Singularity primarily is CPU bound rather DOTA 2 which is an MMO. You cannot use an MMO for benchmarking buddy.



DoTA 2 isnt an MMO.
MMO's have fairly good CPU requirements, because of huge number of players. The reason why we cant use MMO for benchmarking is because it isnt consistent.
DoTA 2 is a CPU heavy game.
Benchmarking DoTA 2 will yield a good result as majority of viewers play it. Also benchmarking the load on livestreaming DoTA 2 is another good test case.


----------



## gta5 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Ryzen Effect*

- Intel Will launch 8th generation/Coffelake  i3/i5/i7 K series Processors in *August 2017 * instead of january 2018 
- Coffelake will use the same socket  1151
- as expected i7 will be 6c /12T 
- New chipset will have integrated Wifi and USb 3.1 gen 2 support
- Non K CPU's in Q4 2017 or january 2018
- There will also be a H310 chipset this time ...

Intel to unveil Basin Falls, launch Coffee Lake ahead of schedul
整合 USB 3.1 Gen 2 與 Gigabit Wi-Fi，Intel 300 系列晶片有點看頭 – BenchLif


----------



## nac (Apr 29, 2017)

Based on Passmark benchmark scores, CPU performance comparo...

*www.imageupload.co.uk/images/2017/04/29/ryzen.png


----------



## billubakra (Apr 29, 2017)

nac said:


> Based on Passmark benchmark scores, CPU performance comparo...
> 
> *www.imageupload.co.uk/images/2017/04/29/ryzen.png


In a nutshell and in layman language what does this mean?


----------



## nac (Apr 30, 2017)

It just shows head-to-head performance difference of those 20 cpus.


billubakra said:


> In a nutshell and in layman language what does this mean?


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 30, 2017)

nac said:


> It just shows head-to-head performance difference of those 20 cpus.



If you got time on your hands make a sheet with prices from primeabgb,itdepot and mdcomputers of CPUs in stock with their passmark score. I could make a VFM column.

- - - Updated - - -
  [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]
Where are you taking the passmark scores from? I'm seeing 1996 single thread rating and 5044 CPU Mark for G4560 on Passmark site. Your values seems to be outdated.
And i need prices from primeabgb,itdepot, mdcomputers separately to be dependable. PM reply back isn't working 

- - - Updated - - -

Here you go based on [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] datasheet

*s19.postimg.org/ntxs3h63n/Capture.png


----------



## ico (May 1, 2017)

I don't think Passmark is a good benchmark tbh.


----------



## ssb1551 (May 1, 2017)

^^ Then what test score would You recommend?


----------



## nac (May 1, 2017)

ico said:


> I don't think Passmark is a good benchmark tbh.


Not many sites with overall CPU scores. So went with Passmark. Do you know any good site?


----------



## chimera201 (May 1, 2017)

ico said:


> I don't think Passmark is a good benchmark tbh.



Well Passmark is the only "consistent" benchmark site for reference. Reviewers and other sites keep changing their benchmark methodologies and you can't compare results consistently or even have scores for every CPU. Also you can just manually check the VFM results and it seems to be right imo.


----------



## RCuber (May 1, 2017)

My Cinebench Score


----------



## jasku (May 1, 2017)

RCuber said:


> My Cinebench Score



How is the performance mate, is the platform stable and noticeable difference in gaming?


----------



## RCuber (May 1, 2017)

jasku said:


> How is the performance mate, is the platform stable and noticeable difference in gaming?



the multicore cpu helps in Battlefield. I haven't played much games other than Battlefield 1/3/4/H I get stable framerates (90+) with the same GPU on ultra, previously I used to get a lot of dips due to cpu bottleneck and had to run on low. Just Cause 3 on the other hand is a total disappointment, I don't get consistent 50fps on that (ultra). I need more time for testing different games.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 11, 2017)

Is it advantageous to upgrade to AMD Ryzen from Skylake i5 k Series Chipset now? or upgrade a year later?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 11, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Is it advantageous to upgrade to AMD Ryzen from Skylake i5 k Series Chipset now? or upgrade a year later?


Wait till icelake launch.
People are still using their i5-2500k for recent games.


----------



## chimera201 (May 11, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Is it advantageous to upgrade to AMD Ryzen from Skylake i5 k Series Chipset now? or upgrade a year later?



I assume most people keep their rigs unchanged for at-least 3 years unless you are an American.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (May 12, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Is it advantageous to upgrade to AMD Ryzen from Skylake i5 k Series Chipset now? or upgrade a year later?



I don't see even a single reason for atleast 2-3 years to come, let alone next year, if the primary purpose of system is gaming.


----------



## nac (May 12, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> I assume most people keep their rigs unchanged for at-least 3 years unless you are an American.


Well he is Singraulian  If I am right, he has changed 2-3 build in the last 2-3yrs.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (May 12, 2017)

nac said:


> Well he is Singraulian  If I am right, he has changed 2-3 build in the last 2-3yrs.


 
What does "Singraulian" mean?


----------



## nac (May 12, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> What does "Singraulian" mean?


He is from Singrauli.


----------



## TigerKing (May 12, 2017)

nac said:


> He is from Singrauli.


Pronunciation in Hindi, please?


----------



## Randy_Marsh (May 12, 2017)

nac said:


> He is from Singrauli.



oh..so do they like..spend a lot unnecessarily or something? lol


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 12, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Wait till icelake launch.
> People are still using their i5-2500k for recent games.


In order to make my PC future games ready, What GPU do I need to add now.

I am thinking of either GTX1060 3GB or RX570 4GB.

I might add another 8GB Ram with a FreeSync Monitor from LG which is 22MP68VQ.

I think so these upgrades are sufficient for another 3 years.

PS: I am still using GTX950 and a old LCD Monitor.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 12, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> In order to make my PC future games ready, What GPU do I need to add now.
> 
> I am thinking of either GTX1060 3GB or RX570 4GB.
> 
> ...



GTX 1060 6GB or RX 480 8GB. More the VRAM, the better for 1080p ultra.


----------



## gta5 (May 12, 2017)

Don't upgrade anything this year if you don't absolutely  need it right now... upgrade it next year .. 

Zen 2  .. along with the new midrange Rx 670/680 series ( Vega based most probably) .. 
with maybe a budget "Freesync 2" monitor  and then you are set for next 3 years 

Zen 2 will match intel's IPC  .. so the difference with intel will remain purely based on clocks and zen 2 should be able to clock to 4.5 ghz.. 

plus  RAM and SSD prices are at it's highest now .. they'll come down fast next year..


----------



## Randy_Marsh (May 15, 2017)

Since my bro has taken his 1060 away from me, I've been using 660GTX 2GB these days as I am waiting for the release of Vega. Even 660 is like...4 years old...still I am able to game latest titles without any problems at 1080p (medium settings)
So, I don't think 950 would be having problems in running even the latest games. The best option is to wait for now.
PS: 1060 3GB or RX570 4GB definitely not going to survive for next 3 years, when your requirement is to run games at ultra.


----------



## ico (May 16, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Is it advantageous to upgrade to AMD Ryzen from Skylake i5 k Series Chipset now? or upgrade a year later?


Upgrade a year later.


----------



## nac (May 17, 2017)

Ryzen mobile will come with on-die Vega graphics AMD Ryzen Mobile APU's Will Feature On-Die Vega Graphics - 40 Percent Boost - Legit Reviews

But performance doesn't seem impressive. If this is what much anticipated Vega can bring to the table, I don't know. Many gonna be disappointed. or am I missing something?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 17, 2017)

ico said:


> Upgrade a year later.


Thanks ico. Will follow accordingly.

PS: Your profile picture used to be cute. Where is it? Update it bro.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 20, 2017)

AMD announces plans to release Navi and Zen 2 on 7nm | CPU & Mainboard | OC3D News

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 20, 2017)

AMD confirms that they will be holding a Computex 2017 Press Conference | Misc Hardware | OC3D News

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Jun 5, 2017)

Intel has launched its HEDT lineup and will be available in two weeks (I guess) and with big price cut.
New octa core i7 costs just $599 which is just $100 more than AMD's. Intel's performance will very well justify the price difference. I highly doubt AMD will lower the price any further. 

Intel's 16 core is priced at $1700 and many taking a guess that AMD will launch its top of the line 16-core chip @ $850 (50% of Intel's, like they did with 1800X vs 6900K). I don't think it will happen again this time. Intel has cut it's premium to a great extent and I doubt AMD can afford to price 16 core @ $849. My guess is around ~$1300. Will see...

AMD's HEDT lineup is not coming anytime soon. They simply said "this summer", so it will upto 3 months from now.


----------



## ico (Jun 6, 2017)

nac said:


> Intel has cut it's premium to a great extent and I doubt AMD can afford to price 16 core @ $849. My guess is around ~$1300. Will see...


Now this is going to surprise you. AMD Ryzen 14nm Wafer Yields Pass 80% - Threadripper CPUs on track

If this 80% is true, I doubt even Intel is getting that despite their process being more mature!


----------



## nac (Jun 6, 2017)

nac said:


> If this is what much anticipated Vega can bring to the table, I don't know. Many gonna be disappointed. or am I missing something?


I think it's kinda making sense now. Hoping the "rumour" becomes true. 


ico said:


> Now this is going to surprise you. AMD Ryzen 14nm Wafer Yields Pass 80% - Threadripper CPUs on track
> If this 80% is true, I doubt even Intel is getting that despite their process being more mature!


Will see if AMD can slash price of their chips.


----------



## ico (Jun 7, 2017)

Like I said earlier, Ryzen will gain performance in games as they get optimised.

Ryzen Game Perf Increases With New Rise of the Tomb Raider patch

Ryzen gaining 10% in 1080p.

I mean reviewers need to use their brain. We have a chip that is performing great in all productivity benchmarks, core to core and clock to clock. And suddenly in one or two games, the performance is really low and not upto the mark. OHH THIS IS BECAUSE OF LOW IPC. No idiots, that particular game isn't optimised for this architecture.

I mean, at least look at the CPU utilisation before claiming there's a performance bottleneck. Many reviewers did a shambolic job on the launch day.


----------



## Soundararajan (Jun 16, 2017)

Just read somewhere that Ryzen processors would be Future proof for some 2-3 years.
But when checked the Socket Type of Threadripper, it's a new model as *TR4* and not *AM4*.
So which is better to go for ?

Is going for *AM4* a good option or wait till *TR4*  (Currently in AM2, planning for a whole new CPU setup after a while)?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 16, 2017)

Soundararajan said:


> Just read somewhere that Ryzen processors would be Future proof for some 2-3 years.
> But when checked the Socket Type of Threadripper, it's a new model as *TR4* and not *AM4*.
> So which is better to go for ?
> 
> Is going for *AM4* a good option or wait till *TR4*  (Currently in AM2, planning for a whole new CPU setup after a while)?


If you have the budget and need for TR (more than 8 cores and 16 threads), go for it.
Ryzen 5 and Ryzen 7 CPUs are more than enough for mainstream gaming, game streaming and video editing use.


----------



## ico (Jun 17, 2017)

Soundararajan said:


> Just read somewhere that Ryzen processors would be Future proof for some 2-3 years.
> But when checked the Socket Type of Threadripper, it's a new model as *TR4* and not *AM4*.
> So which is better to go for ?
> 
> Is going for *AM4* a good option or wait till *TR4*  (Currently in AM2, planning for a whole new CPU setup after a while)?


AM4 is mainstream. 8 cores and Dual Channel RAM.

TR4 is Professional/Server. 16 cores and Quad Channel RAM.


----------



## ico (Jun 27, 2017)

Another "Rise of the Tomb Raider" patch? Or is it the same old one?

AMD Ryzen Users Reap Huge Performance Benefits With ROTR And ZBrush Updates | HotHardware


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 2, 2017)

AMD accidentally reveals Ryzen 3 1300 and 1200 details
Source:AMD accidentally reveals Ryzen 3 1300 and 1200 details | CPU & Mainboard | OC3D News
*s2.postimg.org/w0ol129u1/screenshot-www.tomshardware.com-2017-07-02-23-28.png


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 3, 2017)

*s16.postimg.org/8bzju2iyd/screenshot-hothardware.com-2017-07-03-03-36-07.png


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 14, 2017)

*AMD's Threadripper lineup launches in August starting at $799, Ryzen 3 in July,27th*

 AMD is readying a Ryzen 3 release to complete its mainstream desktop lineup, and for enthusiasts, Threadripper is right around the corner as well. Both are set to debut within the next couple of months, with AMD today announcing release time frames for Ryzen 3 and Threadripper, and pricing information for the latter.

Starting at the top, Threaderipper is headed to the high-end desktop (HEDT) market before the end of summer. While AMD did not share an exact release date, the company did say that Threadripper will be on store shelves in early August, which we take to mean within the first two weeks.

There will be two SKUs to choose from:


Ryzen Threadripper 1950X: 16 cores, 32 threads, 3.4GHz-4GHz—$999
Ryzen Threadripper 1920X: 12 cores, 24 threads, 3.5GHz-4GHz—$799
As you can see, clock speeds will generally be the same, with the 1920X having a 100MHz faster boost clock and the same 4GHz Turbo speed. That should make it perform slightly better in programs that are not heavily threaded or otherwise do a poor job of utilizing multiple cores and threads, though the added cores and threads of the 1950X will more than make up for the base clock speeds difference in programs that do tap into available cores and threads.

The 1920X is no slouch in multi-threaded applications, either. In the same benchmark, the 1920X scored 2,431 points, outpacing an Intel Core i9-7900X that scored 2,167 points. That bodes well for AMD, no matter how much shade Intel tries to throw on the competition.







A couple of notes here before we move on. One is the price point. With the cost of entry set at $799, AMD is undercutting Intel's Core i9 stack, which starts at $999. However, AMD is missing an opportunity here to render Intel's entire HEDT lineup virtually irrelevant—Core i7 Kaby Lake-X processors can be had for a few hundred bucks.

That said, the pricing makes sense from a business perspective. These are big boy/girl CPUs we are talking about here, and if you want a generous allotment of PCI Express lanes to play with, you have to step up to Threadripper (64 PCIe lanes starting at $799) or Skylake-X (44 PCIe lanes starting at $999). AMD also avoids cannibalizing it's Ryzen 7 family.

Our own Jarred Walton also deserves kudos for correctly surmising that sites supposedly 'leaking' 14-core and 10-core models were guessing rather than using any concrete information. Jarred noted that to do a 10-core chip, AMD would have to use an asymmetrical CCX configuration (3 cores on two, 2 cores on two for a 10-core chip, or 4 cores on two and 3 cores on two for a 14-core).

Finally, in addition to featuring 64 PCIe lanes, Ryzen Threaderipper will use a new socket (dubbed TR4) and support dual-channel DDR4 memory.

AMD also announced specs and availability for its upcoming Ryzen 3 family. Ryzen 3 will land on store shelves two weeks from today (July 27) with the following models:


Ryzen 3 1300X: 4 cores, 4 threads, 3.5GHz-3.7GHz
Ryzen 3 1200: 4 cores, 4 threads, 3.1GHz-3.4GHz
AMD did not announce pricing information for Ryzen 3, though as a point of reference, the least expensive Ryzen 5 processor (Ryzen 5 1600) sells for around $220.

Source:AMD's Threadripper lineup launches in August starting at $799, Ryzen 3 in July | PC Gamer


----------



## billubakra (Jul 14, 2017)

Are 1950x & 1920x equal to the successor of i7?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 14, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Are 1950x & 1920x equal to the successor of i7?


1950x & 1920x are equal to Intel i9's.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 14, 2017)

1950X and 1920X are from AMD and i7 series is from Intel. No way they are successor to i7.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 14, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> 1950X and 1920X are from AMD and i7 series is from Intel. No way they are successor to i7.


I know. I didn't know whether i7's successor will be 8 or 9, but I was thinking that 1920x & 1950x should be equal to them.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 14, 2017)

Intel already launched the successor to i7 - 7740X and i9 7900X. Threadripper competes against those 2.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 18, 2017)

AMD releases a community update on memory overclocking | CPU & Mainboard | OC3D News
AMD says that end users should concentrate on buying low latency RAM for their Ryzen CPU's.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 18, 2017)

AMD Ryzen 3 pricing leaks | CPU & Mainboard | OC3D News


----------



## gta5 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ryzen effect....

Intel preparing multiple 6-core Coffee Lake CPUs | VideoCardz.com

most exciting part is... i5 is also going to have 6 cores..

i5 8400 is mentioned as 6 core / 6 thread 2.8 ghz..   i7 as expected 6c/12t ...

i still don't think low end i5 variant will be 6 core variant though .. 4c/8t would still be pretty competitive


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 20, 2017)

Any news about AMD Ryzen powered laptops?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 20, 2017)

kg11sgbg said:


> Any news about AMD Ryzen powered laptops?


This is the first AMD Ryzen laptop:This is the first AMD Ryzen laptop
You can buy from here:ASUS ROG GL702ZC-GC104T AMD RX 580 4GB GDDR5, 17.3" FHD IPS Freesync, AMD Ryzen 7 1700 Gaming Laptop


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 20, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> This is the first AMD Ryzen laptop:This is the first AMD Ryzen laptop
> You can buy from here:ASUS ROG GL702ZC-GC104T AMD RX 580 4GB GDDR5, 17.3" FHD IPS Freesync, AMD Ryzen 7 1700 Gaming Laptop


Thanks Sunil for the info.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 20, 2017)

But the question + answer is that, Brother Sunil(@bssunilreddy),it's(*ASUS ROG GL702ZC-GC104T*)*beyond my purchase budget this life.*

Rather low powered AMD Ryzen APU powered laptops(mainstream) are to be considered.


----------



## gta5 (Jul 21, 2017)

kg11sgbg said:


> Any news about AMD Ryzen powered laptops?



we may hear it at Vega launch event on July 30-31 ..   Ryzen APU's have Vega IGPU and will launch on laptops first


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 22, 2017)

*AMD Ryzen Retest 1500x 1600x 1800x Review*

One of the small issues with the way that the review business works is the fact that we're always testing launch products on launch BIOS. At the time that is fine because it is the very latest hardware and software available. It would be lovely if we had enough time to ever revisit products as BIOS, drivers and the like gradually improve the performance, but with the OC3D bunker constantly full of things awaiting review it's just unworkable/impossible to go back to things and see how they have matured.

With the AMD Zen architecture, we're going to make an exception though, largely by popular demand. Our inbox and forums have been flooded with people saying how much difference the newer generations of BIOS have made to the Ryzen CPUs to the point that we're doing them a disservice by not going back and re-testing them.

That's a bold claim indeed, but if there is a benefit to our independent nature it's that we're a very flexible website. You ask. We answered. Let's just hope that this week long test-fest has justified the time we've spent on it, otherwise we could be quite grumpy with the most vocal of you.





Source:AMD Ryzen Retest 1500x 1600x 1800x Review | Introduction and Technical Specifications | CPU & Mainboard | OC3D Review


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 22, 2017)

*AMD Ryzen 5 1400 Review (3.2Ghz)*

Base specs:


65W TDP 
2+2 CCX Config 
8MB L3 cache 
512K L2 cache per core 
3.2 GHz Base Clock 
3.2 GHz All-Core Clock 
3.4 GHz 2-Core Boost 
3.45 GHz XFR
The Ryzen 5 1400 quad-core chip we're reviewing today has an enviable premise - a quad-core chip with SMT enabling 8 threads, 8 MB of L3 cache, and slightly lower clock speeds than the 1500X, yet an unlocked multiplier, for just $170. If you've read our Ryzen 5 1500X review, you'll note that we found it to be a very compelling alternative to the Core i5-7400. At its price, the Ryzen 5 1400 targets the upper-end of Intel's Core i3 dual-core lineup, and maybe even disrupts its entry-level quad-core Core i5 lineup. Dual-core Intel chips still make for decent entry/mainstream gaming PC chips for those who want to game at 1080p with reasonably dialed up settings. AMD is changing the game here by offering up four cores, eight threads, and more than double the cache, besides the freedom to overclock. 

AMD made the Ryzen 5 1400 by disabling two cores per quad-core complex (CCX) on the 14 nm "Summit Ridge" silicon, resulting in four cores. In addition, AMD halved the L3 cache per CCX to 4 MB. This is unlike the 1500X, where it left the L3 cache untouched, giving you 16 MB. So you have 8 MB of shared L3 cache and 512 KB of L2 cache per core. The chip is clocked at 3.20 GHz, with 3.40 GHz of TurboCore frequency. It lacks XFR (extended frequency range) in the real sense. A vestige of the feature overclocks the chip up to 50 MHz beyond the rated boost frequency. It doesn't appear to have any real price-matched competitor from the Intel stable. You get the Core i5-7400 at $190, but that's already sorted out by the Ryzen 5 1500X at the same price. Intel recently slashed the price of the overclocker friendly Core i3-7350K dual-core chip to $150, but we haven't had a chance to test it yet. 






Source:AMD Ryzen 5 1400 review


----------



## nac (Jul 25, 2017)

Just little over a day for Ryzen 3 to hit the market. Still no reviews, no pricing info, no pre-ordering? 
I don't remember this was the case with Ryzen 7 and Ryzen 5?


----------



## gta5 (Jul 25, 2017)

^^

Probably because NDA lifts on 27th itself .. they were sent to reviewers already a week ago.. and  reviewers have made unboxing videos ..

till then you can get a good rough idea with this video..

leaked pricing is R3 1200 - 110 $ and R3 1300x - 129 $ .. taking newegg and mdcomputers as reference this gives us Rs 8,600 for 1200  and Rs 10,100  for 1300x


and here is the passmark score for 1200

PassMark - AMD Ryzen 3 1200 - Price performance comparison


----------



## nac (Jul 26, 2017)

Finally, Ryzen 3 is listed but with no pricing info.
Buy Online | Ryzen 3 | Price in India


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 26, 2017)

These days (read post-GST) Primeabgb puts up "Email for price" for most of its products so the ones which will be launched soon is bound to have those message.


----------



## nac (Jul 26, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> These days (read post-GST) Primeabgb puts up "Email for price" for most of its products so the ones which will be launched soon is bound to have those message.


Ryzen 3 is launching in 'GST era'. There should be no confusion with pricing, right? Having stocks from pre-GST and selling in now may have some pricing issue, but why now?


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 26, 2017)

Like some member posted earlier either in this thread or might be another one (sorry my memory sucks BIG TIME  ) - all the stores are trying to milk the current confusion.


----------



## nac (Jul 26, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> all the stores are trying to milk the current confusion.


Yeah, me too think that. But not all. 

That's what people do, right? Use the opportunity to capitalize for their benefit.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 26, 2017)

Yeah - but Govt is also to be blamed for this mayhem! They could have easily released the rules stating that GST can't be added on the MRP or something to ensure that this sort of situation doesn't happen (which happened again after the demonetisation)! When the changes are nationwide then the so called "legislators" should think of every possible situation or at least the situations which will be the immediate effect of the new rules/laws. Just implementing new rules/laws is not the holistic solution to an issue.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 26, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> Yeah - but Govt is also to be blamed for this mayhem! They could have easily released the rules stating that GST can't be added on the MRP or something to ensure that this sort of situation doesn't happen (which happened again after the demonetisation)! When the changes are nationwide then the so called "legislators" should think of every possible situation or at least the situations which will be the immediate effect of the new rules/laws. Just implementing new rules/laws is not the holistic solution to an issue.


Actually they have issued a notification regarding the same but no one in the market is following that. Also government also won't do anything if this thing is bought in their notice.


----------



## nac (Jul 27, 2017)

Now it's 31st?

AMD RYZEN 3 1300X 4-Core 3.5 GHz (3.7 GHz Turbo) Socket AM4 65W YD130XBBAEBOX Desktop Processor-Newegg.com

AMD RYZEN 3 1200 4-Core 3.1 GHz (3.4 GHz Turbo) Socket AM4 65W YD1200BBAEBOX Desktop Processor-Newegg.com


----------



## gta5 (Jul 27, 2017)

Reviews  are out

anandtech - The AMD Ryzen 3 1300X and Ryzen 3 1200 CPU Review: Zen on a Budget


----------



## khalil1210 (Jul 27, 2017)

Ryzen 3 1300x cost is 10600/-


----------



## gta5 (Jul 27, 2017)

MDcomputers.. shipping starts from 1st august 
*
Ryzen 3 1200 - Rs 8,967*

AMD RYZEN 3 SERIES QUAD CORE PROCESSOR 1200 - WITH WRAITH STEALTH COOLING SOLUTION (AM4 SOCKET, 10MB CACHE, UP TO 3.4 GHz)
*
Ryzen 3 1300x - Rs 10,383*

AMD RYZEN 3 SERIES QUAD CORE PROCESSOR 1300X - WITH WRAITH STEALTH COOLING SOLUTION (AM4 SOCKET, 10MB CACHE, UP TO 3.7 GHz)


----------



## ezio16 (Aug 4, 2017)

Asrock (Motherboard manufacturer) confirmed that Intel’s Coffee Lake CPUs (8th Generation) Will Require New Motherboard, current 200-series motherboards won't support upcoming 6 core Coffee lake CPU's.

Link : Asrock Confirms Intel's Coffee Lake CPUs Will Require New Motherboard - ExtremeTech

So it's a plus for AMD that they have assured to support *AM4 *till 2020.


----------



## nac (Aug 4, 2017)

Unannounced Ryzen Threadripper 1920 CPU leaked by AMD motherboard support pages

Unannounced Threadripper 1920 leaked by AMD hardware partners


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 4, 2017)

Are there motherboards compatible with Ryzen below 5 K with onboard graphics?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 5, 2017)

sling-shot said:


> Are there motherboards compatible with Ryzen below 5 K with onboard graphics?


You need to buy a GPU for mainstream ryzen CPUs. "Onboard graphics" don't really exist these days. Its either integrated with the CPU or separate like a GPU.


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 5, 2017)

I am very sad to hear that. It is because of onboard graphics alone that I have a functional desktop now. 

I assembled my first desktop in 2005 or so and my motherboard then had nVidia 6150SE as the onboard graphics. I could not play many games then but still could manage FarCry at lowest settings. Then I bought HD4670 based graphic card. But 2 or 3 times in different rainy seasons whenever the graphic card decided to ditch me, the onboard graphics managed to keep the desktop running. Now for the last 2 years, I am again running a chinese no name motherboard with the same decade old 6150SE!

I hope Ryzen APUs will be reasonably priced.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 5, 2017)

sling-shot said:


> Are there motherboards compatible with Ryzen below 5 K with onboard graphics?


Ryzen APUs are being released on August, 18th which has iGPUs like Intel has.

Wait until then.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 5, 2017)

sling-shot said:


> Are there motherboards compatible with Ryzen below 5 K with onboard graphics?


AMD's Bristol Ridge APUs are set to hit retail by August 18th

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 5, 2017)

^ Intel's Coffee Lake would be a better choice if you want integrated graphics.


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 5, 2017)

I am an AMD fan for some reasons. Also longevity of AM4 is making me strongly go with it. 

Bristol Ridge are old wine in new bottle, right?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 5, 2017)

sling-shot said:


> I am an AMD fan for some reasons. Also longevity of AM4 is making me strongly go with it.
> 
> Bristol Ridge are old wine in new bottle, right?


Ryzen CPU + Vega iGPU.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 5, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Ryzen CPU + Vega iGPU.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Then that is what I am looking for. Great


----------



## nac (Aug 5, 2017)

sling-shot said:


> I am an AMD fan for some reasons. Also longevity of AM4 is making me strongly go with it.
> Bristol Ridge are old wine in new bottle, right?





bssunilreddy said:


> Ryzen CPU + Vega iGPU.


The one releasing on 18th of Aug is Bristolridge based chips which are not Ryzen APU. 
Bristolridge APUs are about a year old which are based on old excavator architecture + GCN3 graphic (which is older than Polaris).
My guess is pricing will start from about 5k and go upto 12k. 

I don't find Ryzen 3 pricing attractive and don't expect Ryzen APUs will be a VFM product after seeing Ryzen 3's pricing. Ryzen APU may come with better graphic than what Intel can offer, but surely Intel's CPU power is much stronger and that will continue at least for the next few years.

Those who are building simple rig for home/office, stick with Intel. Don't expect that AMD will bring something better than Intel in the near future.

Note: I am just talking about desktop variant of Ryzen APU. Ryzen laptop will come out soon, I expect.


----------

